# Pretty Jars!



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Source: Mix Elmerâs glue with food coloring and paint it on to any glass to make it look like sea glass when dry! Add a sealer if desired to prevent stickiness and loss of paint if exposed to moisture! So pretty! @ DIY Home Crafts via https://www.facebook.com/grandmothersattic


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

wow! That's pretty!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Can't can in them, but would work for dry storage.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Chixarecute said:


> Can't can in them, but would work for dry storage.


They are really pretty. I would use jars that are no longer suitable for canning if I were to do that. I think I would feel guilty using perfectly good canning jars. :grin:


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

I may try that with some mayo jars, people are always giving me those, thinking they are canning jars because they're the same size!


----------



## Prov31Wife (Dec 20, 2012)

I have been saving mayo/other glass jars for crafts so I won't use my canning jars. I like this! This is very pretty.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Those sure would be pretty for cut flowers.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I really like those! I think mayo jars may look better because of having no embossing on them.


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

Any suggestions on what colors to mix to get a burgundy? Been looking for a burgundy jar to use as a pen/pencil holder.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Speckledpup said:


> Any suggestions on what colors to mix to get a burgundy? Been looking for a burgundy jar to use as a pen/pencil holder.


I would experiment with making brown first, then adding a bit of brown to red. Or possibly add a little purple to red, depending on the shade you are wanting.

Would also be a way to dress up a clear glass, cheap flower vase, for when you want to take someone some home cut flowers.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Tommyice said:


> Those sure would be pretty for cut flowers.


Or lamps.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Do you put the paint on the inside or outside? I would think outside but I have been known to be wrong before lol!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Outside.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

This is cute also:
This mason jar is spray painted with Krylon's "Looking Glass" spray. It give it a reflective finish!​ 








http://beingrachy.blogspot.com/2013/01/hobbies.html


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Or these, it says they are painted with chalk paint, which I have never seen, but will be looking for!








http://loveofwhite.blogspot.com/2013/03/spring-ball-jars.html 
ETA: Homemade chalk paint recipe can be found here: http://loveofwhite.blogspot.com/2012/10/painting-furniture-tutorial.html and more instructions here: http://loveofwhite.blogspot.com/


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Chixarecute said:


> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/7667_518693194839029_910253378_n.jpg[/IMG]


I bet terra cotta pots would be pretty painted like this too, just not translucent.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

shannsmom said:


> This is cute also:
> This mason jar is spray painted with Krylon's "Looking Glass" spray. It give it a reflective finish!​
> 
> 
> ...


That is really cool!


----------

